# my lucky day



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

got a call today from a old friend.long story short he was selling off some of his guns.he bought this one new in germany in 72-73 at the rod and gun club. 
anyways a unaltered 3 screw ruger blackhawk .
pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt119Good catch there Pete. You can't go wrong with an old 3 screw if you can find them and that one looks about 98-100%. I shall now return to drooling.:drooling:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

SSSSSWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTT
did I miss it? What caliber?


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

oops 357 mag.I checked the ruger site it was made in 1970.
pete


----------

